# Helpful or Overwhelming?



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So I am working on our website for when the girls come home in the Spring and wanted to let people be able to see the does from their lineage. So when I sell kids people know and see the lines they are coming from without having to do a crazy background search (Like apparently I have done lol). I actually took off the 5th generation doe pictures just because I felt there was too much to look through if I were a potential buyer. This is what I have so far and this page is NOT accessible aside from this link I am posting so I am kind of containing my mess to myself  Right now I just have one of the doeling's "Dam's" side of show wins and LA scores. Not even the Sire's side yet. I am hoping to give each of the goats their ownpage eventually so it is not all crammed on one page. This page is most certainly not even half finished but if you can see anything goofy or have advice please let me know. Remember the doelings are not even born yet haha. I'm just excited.

https://foxridgeranch.webs.com/nigeriandwarfdoes.htm


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Pretty lineage so far!

Would it be possible to show it as a lineage chart and then have the photos as thumbnails on the chart that click to enlarge? I think that would be easier than writing out the captions "Dam's dam's dam" etc.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I'll have to see what I can whip together! Thats a really good idea  I am super excited for the girls to come home. I cant wait to spoil them rotten haha


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Nice looking group there - I dont know much about udders but hers are full!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice does! I agree with doing a lineage chart if you can. If not, maybe say dam, great dam, great great dam.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Oh goodness, I gotta find a good application to make them. My web host's chart doesn't work, it doesn't do anything lol.


----------

